# WWI royal navy ranks



## lpscopper (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi there.

I'm looking for some help (Im new at this). Im doing some research on my great grandfather. He served in the Royal Navy in 1914-1915. His service medals are struck with his service number, his name and what I am assuming is his rank. Can anyone help me identify what is stands for

It reads.

M8319 G.E. Medhurst S.R.A R.N.

Anyone know what "S.R.A" is?


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

This may refer to Sick Bay personnel.


J.R.A = Junior Reserve Attendant.
S.R.A. = Senior Reserve Attendant.
2. S.B.S. 2nd Class Sick Berth Steward
S.B.S. = Sick Berth Steward
R. WDMR = Reserve Wardmaster (equal to CPO)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *lpscropper* and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi.

As advised by clevewyn, Senior Reserve Attendant.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/help/Abbreviations-rank.asp#SS

This is also confirmed from his service number. The range M1 to M38000 were reserved for 3 branches of RN ratings: Engine Room Artificers, Artistans and Miscellaneous, and Sick Berth Staff and Ship's Police.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/records/research-guides/royal-navy-rating.htm

Do you have your great grandfather's service record? If not, you can download it for £3.50:
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/details-result.asp?Edoc_Id=7330441

This page gives you an idea of what it may contain:
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/do***entsonline/royal-navy-service.asp


regards,
Martin


----------



## lpscopper (Dec 24, 2010)

That is great! Thank you to both of you. This has been very helpful and puts a lot of pieces of information together for me in my family history.

Regards


----------

